# wound repair



## ggparker14 (May 22, 2012)

Patient presents to ED s/p 1 day thumb laceration wound repair at another facility. ED physician at a different facility does simple repair of same wound with dermabond. ED physician documents V58.30. Would this be a billable diagnosis for simple wound repair or should this be coded as 883.0?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 28, 2012)

*Repair at Second Facility?*

If you are saying the physician applied Dermabond in the first facilty. Then I'm guessing since the wound was still bleeding or not improving, the patient went to a second facility and was sutured, I believe the right diagnostic code would be 883.0. This doesn't really qulify as follow up since the patient went to another facility and had the wound repaired.

Jim


----------



## cthompson1446 (Jun 19, 2012)

*repair*

I would say 883.0


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Mar 13, 2013)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Patient presents to ED s/p 1 day thumb laceration wound repair at another facility. ED physician at a different facility does simple repair of same wound with dermabond. ED physician documents V58.30. Would this be a billable diagnosis for simple wound repair or should this be coded as 883.0?
> 
> Thanks for any help.




I think if we analyse the HPI portion, there are some chances to get some info like infected or wound dehisence. In these cases, i will code with 998.3X .


----------

